# Looking for people with Restaurant Management experience



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking for people with Restaurant Management experience. Please send me a PM for an email address to send a resume to. I have openings for shift managers, assistant managers and if qualified general managers. I'm definitely willing to talk to anyone with a great attitude willing to work their way up too.

Restaurants are in Gulf Breeze, Navarre, 2 in Ft Walton, 2 in Destin, Niceville and Crestview.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

pm sent


----------

